# QSI issue with GP9



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I just got my QSI titan installed in my USAT GP9. The I am curious if anyone else has done an install with this model and I am curious how folks wired the marker lights. Right now I took the two leads that come down and supply 18V to both the marker boards, head light and marker as one whole unit. Now while the works in means the marker lights do not get the reverse polarity to change from gram to red when changing direction. So do I need to wire them separate to the QSI board or is there another way folks have done it?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

simple answer, replace the classification lights (they are not technically markers) with common anode bicolor led, I used red/white as per my road's prototype practice.

There's also a way to control a bipolar (2 lead) bicolor led too, but you can't do it easily, it takes a bit of sophisticated programming.

Read my web site under USAT motive power.

Since my contributions are not always appreciated please use private email for further help.

Greg


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Greg thanks for the reply I sent you an email to follow up


----------



## jbooker (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's an easy plug n play option for prototypical lighting in USA GP9 with QSI Titan:

http://www.traintekllc.com/Traintek...-with-LED-Lighting-Kit/productinfo/TTK-AB300/

HTH,
Josh


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for info Josh but sadly I wired up the loco before I knew about that board so now I don't have the connectors anymore to use it.


----------



## jbooker (Jan 15, 2008)

Joseph,

Here's a link to the USA compatible connectors w leads:

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-...2-conductor-locking-connectors-w/leads/1.html

Using the adapt-a-board still might be easier than building new lighting boards. You can see a nice example of the latter here:

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips5/gp9_tips.html#lighting

HTH,
Josh


----------

